# Way to go



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I've put in the time and deleted all my posts.

Not because of my like or dislike of any members - I was on holidays when all that went down - but because I can't abide what's left of the forum being mongrelised the way it has with hyperlinks hanging off every second word.

Please delete my membership.

See you on the water

Regards

GBC


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

What hyperlinks?
I see an ad banner up top and an ad banner below. Like most forums.

Am I missing something?


----------

